# Another Big Turbo kit up and running



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

Well after many months it’s finally back to being a Daily Driver. I am putting on the miles to shake out the bugs and break in the new motor before software happens. Still have a bunch of stupid little details to finish, engine bay covers, Breather hose, and Lower cover & install Alcon rears. I still can’t believe all the stupid little things that end up slowing you down from finishing. I don't know how many times I found anther hose I needed on a Friday afternoon and knew I wouldn't see it until Tuesday afternoon. 
Now I have to clean out the garage and put together all the for sale OEM parts……
Big thanks to: Fast Intentions mufflers, Wicked Motors, Pacific Audi, M power this! & Torque Factory for helping me get it going. I was so happy after all the work to have it fire up on the first try with no Check Engine lights


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats, after first start up it took me 4 month of try this, try that to get rid of my check engine light.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

congrats man, I'm about to go though with the same thing here in a few months.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audiguy84)*

All you bastards and you're BT set-ups...


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Audiguy84)*

I was looking at that SEM Manifold, I was told just get it running then play with changes.....
"Audiguy84" are you changing the turbo in your kit?
Will APR supply software for the change?
Also forgot to thank Sal "Evotech TT" for loaning me his car for a week to figure out all the plumbing & wiring








Del Rio Exhaust Mani, Del Rio Intake Mani, GT28/71, Del Rio FMIC kit, S4 MAF, Fast Intentions Intake & Exhaust plumbing, Wicked Motor Sports motor build w/rods & turbo clocking, Fast intentions 3" Exhaust, New build DPE wheels with new offsets for TT, M1 auto-body fitting 3.2 bumper & carbon SGI style wing.









_Modified by chrg-in at 7:02 PM 12-6-2008_


_Modified by chrg-in at 7:04 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Another Big Turbo kit up and running (chrg-in)*

very nice. and new DPE rollers? lets see em


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Another Big Turbo kit up and running (exboy99)*

.......exactly! post those up, car looks WAY better now with them.

OH, and change your sig. You do NOT have a GT28RS. You have a GT2871 but with a .64. The RS is a much smaller upgrade.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Another Big Turbo kit up and running (M this 1!)*

welcome to the club!..... your journey has just begun







lol


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Another Big Turbo kit up and running (giacTT)*

I cant wait to get the software so it will run over 16 lbs boost








I'll get a shot tomorrow showing the new wheels, same look just more lip


















_Modified by chrg-in at 7:10 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chrg-in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrg-in* »_I was looking at that SEM Manifold, I was told just get it running then play with changes.....
"Audiguy84" are you changing the turbo in your kit?
Will APR supply software for the change?
Also forgot to thank Sal "Evotech TT" for loaning me his car for a week to figure out all the plumbing & wiring








Del Rio Exhaust Mani, Del Rio Intake Mani, GT28/71, Del Rio FMIC kit, S4 MAF, Fast Intentions Intake & Exhaust plumbing, Wicked Motor Sports motor build w/rods & turbo clocking, Fast intentions 3" Exhaust, New build DPE wheels with new offsets for TT, M1 auto-body fitting 3.2 bumper & carbon SGI style wing.









_Modified by chrg-in at 7:02 PM 12-6-2008_

_Modified by chrg-in at 7:04 PM 12-6-2008_

is the pic the screw at seca? it is an awesome pic...!! 
edit: oops.. didnt see the last post. 
How'd you manage to get on seca? 


_Modified by steve05ram360 at 7:12 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (steve05ram360)*

"M this 1!" and I usually do a few trackdays each year, last November we caught one at Laguna. So far i have been able to drive at, Laguna Seca, Thunder hill, Infinion (Sears Point), Streets of Willow, Button Willow and Hawaii Raceway Park. soon Fontana.








Paying a pro photographer $90 for a days worth of shots was some of the best money I ever spent.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chrg-in)*

dont u have to have an scca license to get on those tracks????


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (giacTT)*

No just $125 - $250 for 8-20 min sessions, depending on track and organizations

















_Modified by chrg-in at 11:41 PM 12-7-2008_


_Modified by chrg-in at 11:42 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya I'm going to change out the 2871R for a 3071R or now thinking about going to a 3076R. As for the software I'm going with evomsIT software from evo motorsports. With the SEM mani and AEB head I'l looking at an extra 40 hp and the wheels (hoping to at least)


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

Opinions are worthless, that said....
M power this! is running the 2871 and Dirtty is running the 3071. The 2871 that Del Rio supplies is a little Laggy. The 3071 Del Rio supplies is REALLY laggy, it makes great Dyno #s but not such a great time on the street or a Road Course.
Also the 3071 is a tubular Manifold as opposed to a cast for the 2871, the tubular ones are not as reliable in our limited experience.
Best of luck on your project








In car








Car
















_Modified by chrg-in at 11:18 AM 12-8-2008_


_Modified by chrg-in at 11:19 AM 12-8-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (chrg-in)*

this all depends on the housings and manifolds used. Del Rio is using a .86 housing unlike everyone else running a .64 which adds another 400rpms or so of lag. If you dont like it, spend the $200 on a new housing and enjoy the turbo.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Im running gt3076.... .63 AR and hits full boost around 4200.... and doesnt feel bad at all..v banded....by pagparts







And do they have that as sebring or homestead???? i want to get on a track down here in florida!!!!!!!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

actually i am pretty sure Dirtty had a gt35xx and then was switched out to some odd, new gt37xx to yeild the 500hp + wheel range. That with his 9500 motor should of equalled a laggy, but ridiculous car.
Too bad he got stubborn in the end and really hasn't ever finished getting software handled


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

dont see why he did that when the 35r would get him in the 500-550whp range easy. Evo's seeing way more than that with 35r varients (HTA, T4, etc)


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I think he thought bigger is always better...... ****** he loves strippers








I liked the idea of the .63 AR and went that route. Torque Factory (Jeff Moss) didn't think that was the best idea but I thought it worth trying.

Old shot but new to some:









_Modified by chrg-in at 1:20 PM 12-8-2008_


_Modified by chrg-in at 1:22 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (chrg-in)*

Innovative turbo wanted him to try it.......so who knows. Garry is right, he was always "i need the biggest".......regardless of the negatives.
or maybe having a car that is mad strong from 9100-9500 is really cool


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

frankiebonez wasnt making any real psi until after 5k with his. Plus its always good to use an 800awhp turbo for 500awhp i guess


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

that's why he bought a new M3, so he could make power as low as 4400 rpm








He does want to sell it, in the low 20Ks. If anyone wants a supper clean monster project car, its available.


_Modified by chrg-in at 1:49 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## mcTT (Oct 24, 2005)

*charge pipe*

Where did you get your charge pipe? What is the diameter?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (chrg-in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrg-in* »_that's why he bought a new M3, so he could make power as low as 4400 rpm








He does want to sell it, in the low 20Ks. If anyone wants a supper clean monster project car, its available.

_Modified by chrg-in at 1:49 PM 12-8-2008_

when I was at ForceFed one day I got to see that GTI up close and didn't really know whose it was or what sort of work went into it but did notice GIANT and I mean GIANT intake piping... just a little while ago I saw the car minus engine sitting at his place.....







I'm not sure who bought that monster motor.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (exboy99)*

screw go big or go home, I want a flexible turbo. IMO a 2871r on the 1.8 and no bigger than T3 3076 stroked (though I'd really like an HKS gt3037







)


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

HKS turbos are just overpriced garretts with fancy housings that you dont need. No reason to pay $2k+ for a $1200 turbo


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

OIC, I had heard that the new housing helped...what would be better if the price was the same/no object?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

What you are paying for is a 3076r with their housing. Sure they are better than the T25 garrett's, but a T3 .63 would be just as good. 
The compressor housing is the same style they use on the HTA's








and the turbine is external gate that Adam @uni ran
















If you look at the rest of Adams pics you can see its better, but a T3 should be just as good, since they both have the larger 60mm turbine unlike the T25 which has a 55mm turbine wheel


_Modified by cincyTT at 9:44 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Good to know, I would use the .63 anyway...knowing that I have to be patient for over a year hurts


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: charge pipe (mcTT)*

Fast Intensions made the charge pipe from 2.5" Stainless. Well worth the $300


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*chrg-in I wish I could sell you my software...*

You'll be alot happier once you get your software, unfortunately, my ecu isn't a swap for yours, talk to Moss maybe there is some deal we can work out with GIAC as I will be dumping this software in the future for a custom tune.
I can't run a check engine light forever. I still use the car as a daily driver and will need to pass inspection in April. Misfires at idle due to lack of timing causes me to fail readiness.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

^ if your not happy and Nate (m this 1) has been retuned more times than i can remember and still isnt putting down that great of numbers, why would anyone want to run a GIAC tune? Just look at the numbers giacTT made with the Tapp tune.


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Can you add the link? 
Nate has retuned because he lives 7 min. from Moss and has just been tweeking the tune to see what more is availible from the Del Rio hardware.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

just search his name in this section. Believe it was 363awhp on 24psi and stock head and manifold. Thats about where most people are getting fwd at about 21-22psi. Nate has gone throught a bunch of timing changes from what i recall and still isnt making as much as he should with his hardware.


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I was asking for the link to TAPP software, I found comments but no URL


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (chrg-in)*

Damn Garry the car is looking really good...... Great Job ! ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope we can get together sometime this weekend.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (chrg-in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrg-in* »_I was asking for the link to TAPP software, I found comments but no URL

Tapp/eurodyne http://eurodyne.ca/
For the software, pagparts sells it and can match the software to all of your hardware along with different octane. Send [email protected] or passatg60 a IM to talk to Arnold about them


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

that was 365 awhp







but whos counting..... now that i have my vag com up and running i can get some race gas 30 psi readings... should be 400+ awhp.....stock head manifold throttle body


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Thanks "cincyTT" for the link I'll look into it.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (chrg-in)*

alot of that has got to do with a 3071 though doesn't it? and as we all know, comparing dynos at differnt places is tough. we did 352 whp to fronts.........and 45k miles so far


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_alot of that has got to do with a 3071 though doesn't it? and as we all know, comparing dynos at differnt places is tough. we did 352 whp to fronts.........and 45k miles so far

Its a 3076 but his output is higher than most with same mods. At what psi and what octane?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Cali would have 91oct max...what was the weather like? What kind of dyno? There are a lot of variables, but you're GIAC may also be one to consider...


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

25 psi..... 98 degrees.... 93 octain for me...dynojet


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (audiguy01)*

offtopic: what was your road coarse setup ? I need to try to eliminate some understeer. Going to be hitting up Autobahn this June.


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

The road course set up is quite easy. Nate ran Billstien PSS9 with front and rear sway bars from Neuspeed, after much experimentation he only was moving the rears to 1 click harder. Ride height on both our cars is 1" lower. The real key is in the alignment, we have both tried a lot of changes but have ended up at -1.4' all around, I think Nate might be using a little toe but I'm running no toe. As to my hardware I'm running Billstien PSS with a neuspeed rear bar (19MM) and of course we are both using adjustable lower control arms.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (chrg-in)*

Those HPDE ( High Speed Driver Education ) are a good school and a lot of fun...
It looks like more and more of us are trying to go fast on a road course and finding out it's not 
all about power....
They race our cars hard in Germany. Has anybody links for infos from over there??
After PCA and Chin, I'm joining NASA next year for real racing...


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (chrg-in)*

the knobs on the PSS9's look easy to get to, do you find it easy
to get to the track and adjust it a bit as you "dial it in" or is it a pain?
I'm really considering the PSS9's because it doesn't require a tool 
to adjust the damper. 
thanks for sharing all that info about your setup. 
saw that there are now PSS10's but not for our cars,
looks like they made some slight changes to the dials/knobs.
anyone know if they're going to develop them for our TT's?


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (exboy99)*

It is easy but I question how much it's needed. After much experimentation Nate only moved the rears 1 click stiffer for the track. That's why I went for PSS. Even now though, Nate sold the PSS9's and went the route of KW.


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (chrg-in)*

Well six weeks later the car is running great, Im using it as a daily driver with no major glitches so far. Still have an oil seepage at the pan return coupling.
The Dyno showed 304 WHP (about 357 crank) & 306 WTQ (360 Crank), so just where i planned on ending up.
































_Modified by chrg-in at 6:10 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Glad you hit your goals.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

At what psi? With an intake and 2871r, im hoping 20-21psi


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Easily, "M power This!", (Nate) and myself are at 24 PSI peak. Nates holds 26 at 6.5K RPM, mine drops to 21 PSI 6.25 K RPM.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (chrg-in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrg-in* »_Well six weeks later the car is running great, Im using it as a daily driver with no major glitches so far. Still have an oil seepage at the pan return coupling.
The Dyno showed 304 WHP (about 357 crank) & 306 WTQ (360 Crank), so just where i planned on ending up.
























Was this at VF's latest dyno day? Looks like Nate put down 350whp or something IIRC.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (chrg-in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrg-in* »_Easily, "M power This!", (Nate) and myself are at 24 PSI peak. Nates holds 26 at 6.5K RPM, mine drops to 21 PSI 6.25 K RPM.


Thats the diff between the .64 and the .86.
This is why you 2 need to move away from Giac tuning. A .64 gt28rs would put those numbers up with the same mods and psi if not more whp with uni or tapp tune. Deff should be looking closer to 320fwhp at that psi and more with an higher flowing intake manifold.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (chrg-in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrg-in* »_The road course set up is quite easy. Nate ran Billstien PSS9 with front and rear sway bars from Neuspeed, after much experimentation he only was moving the rears to 1 click harder. Ride height on both our cars is 1" lower. The real key is in the alignment, we have both tried a lot of changes but have ended up at -1.4' all around, I think Nate might be using a little toe but I'm running no toe. As to my hardware I'm running Billstien PSS with a neuspeed rear bar (19MM) and of course we are both using adjustable lower control arms.


... and DEFCONs on both...


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Im running gt3076.... .63 AR and hits full boost around 4200.... and doesnt feel bad at all..v banded....by pagparts <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> And do they have that as sebring or homestead???? i want to get on a track down here in florida!!!!!!!

Porsche Club of America has events at Panther Stadium every few months, the next event is gonna be March 1st, that's the little X cross event they hold there. They also do events at Homestead and some other places in S. FL







Check out http://driversregistration.com/events.php


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (markcorrado1)*

actually he has the 28RS. of course with the .64. 
it is not a 2871 w/ .64
garry, you're not listing your sh!te right!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_actually he has the 28RS. of course with the .64. 
it is not a 2871 w/ .64
garry, you're not listing your sh!te right!

make up your mind Nate...
















_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_.......exactly! post those up, car looks WAY better now with them.

OH, and change your sig. You do NOT have a GT28RS. You have a GT2871 but with a .64. The RS is a much smaller upgrade.

But still, should be putting down a little more with an intake manifold


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

forgot that post was still in there. he originally told me he was sold a 2871 .64. later found out it was a 28rs


----------



## dmacc1 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

get rid of the spoilers. other then that cars r sick


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*

"... and DEFCONs on both..." - YES, the DefCons were immediately noticeable. I could feel them after just 2 turns.


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (dmacc1)*

"get rid of the spoilers. other then that cars r sick" - I cant take the spoiler off, without it I dont have anyware to put the Habachi when I'm at the beach.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (chrg-in)*

i guess we could get rid of our spoilers. guess we could also paint our cars what ever color yours is too. also, could you let us know what wheels you have? ALL TTs should look alike.


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (M this 1!)*






























But the wings do work, as well as the DEFCONs, coil overs,& track tires


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (chrg-in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrg-in* »_Easily, "M power This!", (Nate) and myself are at 24 PSI peak. Nates holds 26 at 6.5K RPM, mine drops to 21 PSI 6.25 K RPM.

















Nice pic!!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (HernTT)*

Thx Hern, appreciate it!


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Good to see another big turbo TT running.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TSTARKZ123)*

Glad to hear it's running strong for you!


----------

